# NURBURGRING: June 20-23rd Details now on Pg 1



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Any late comers (right up to the last week before hand) please feel free to come along! All booking details below!

*Timetable:*

*Friday 20th:*

Depart early doors, meet at Folkestone, catching *9:30am EuroTunnel to Calais. *

If you want to book this go to: 
http://www.eurotunnel.co.uk

Arrive France: 
Back roads across France to Belgium before heading South, East then back up North to arrive near the Spa circuit late afternoon.

Check in at hotel.
Walk or drive down to the Spa circuit, take some pictures and view a legendary track.

*Evening: *

We are all staying at the *Le Relais De Pommard Hotel* in Francorchamps.

Here are the booking details: 
You can email on: 
[email protected] 
www: 
http://www.francorchamps-hotel.com 
Tel/fax: 
TELEPHONE: + 32 (0) 87 275424 Â Â Â Â FAX: + 32 (0) 87 275791

There are only 10 rooms here but if anyone else wants to come here are some other hotels within 5/10 minutes walk of the hotel we have booked already:

*
http://www.hotel-moderne.be/ 
same hotel diff www: 
http://www.spa-info.be/moderne/
*

Nearly all the bars in Francorchamps have awnings opening onto the street and offer late night barbecues and of course, continental larger. Â 

*Saturday 21st*

Another opp to view Spa circuit early doors......
30% of the GP circuit is open public roads and they also open the start finish straight on weekends where there is no racing. Â 
A few good photo opps before heading on some SERIOUS back roads through the Ardennes with sweeping bends and great views up to the Ring which, fantastically enough, is only 60 odd miles from Spa!

*Saturday Afternoon:*

Enough time for a circuit recon and a few laps.

Check in sat evening to hotel TBC - Paul is getting details from Byrne up (as of 5/3/03

*Sunday 22nd*
Whole day at the ring ;D


















































































*Monday 23rd*
Drive back.

Most important thing about the trip is the pre, during and post day banter and carry on so there will be an emphasis on this Â ;D

Who wants to come?

Stu



















PS: If anyone wants more info on the Nurburgring, Ben Lovejoy's site is the luggage of the puppy:

http://www.nurburgring.org.uk

........of which, this was a new addition:


----------



## nutts

Would be over that the May bank hol? Would love this trip, but just considering kid sitter for 4 days, school, etc


----------



## jonah

Id be intrested,was thinking that we should be looking to book a trackday or something similar and here it is


----------



## paulb

Go on Stu, you've twisted my arm ;D


----------



## thorney

Stu, there are a few guys in RS4's who went on the Hockenheim trip who are all talking about this so they'll all be very keen. Bearing in mind Hockenheim is 90mins (well at 180mph it was anyway , hehe) from the ring it might be an idea to add it on?

On the date front, I'd probably suggest June rather than May as the ring can still be covered in snow - and believe me, you wouldn't want to drive it then


----------



## Guest

Yes Yes Yes, dependant on the date I am bery interested.

Am in Chicago till the 12th of May so anytime after that should be good with me unless it clashes with LeMans (cant remember the date for that one). ;D


----------



## scoTTy

Stu,

I'm not trying to put the dampers on it as it's a great trip but Thorney and I have spoken about this previously and I also think June is better. In fact I've had it loosely pencilled since about September!

A couple of points - many people will express interest in going. I've published my experience of the ring on the forum twice before. After the first one, quite a few people said "yep - defo coming if you go again". I then posted that I was going again and loads again said they were very keen. In the end it was only Rob B3ves and myself (ohh and 49 bikes!!)

Second point - May is when my accident. Like I say I'm not trying to spoil this but the 'ring is in the mountains and the weather is very changable at that time of year. In fact the week before we was there it was snowing whereas the week before that it was mild and dry!

Is there a reason for May or are you just keen ? 

P.S. The TT in your pic was a hire car : and he was very lucky to find some run off as there ain't much of it anywhere!


----------



## b3ves

I'm interested, in fact I can't wait to go again. May or June, whatever. Would be worth checking when the ferry/shuttle prices go up though, as that can have a big influence on price.

I'm sure if Amanda's going, Gemma will want to come too 

Once the dates get firmed up, it may be worth booking a 'ring taxi', as they get booked up months in advance.


----------



## nutts

This is looking like it has potential!

Stu, if you need ANY help then ask people and split the workload. That's the concept of an Owners Club!

Who else is on your events committee, that you could delegate some work onto to? ;D ;D

- So May looks like it could be too early. Is June realistic?
- Ferry costs? Trip price per car (2 occupants)?

As soon as dates and costs are finalised, then people can then start to plan their own diaries (and sort out kid sitters! ;D)


----------



## jonah

once dates confirmed i'm happy to pay a deposit none refundable if ur worried about people pulling out 8)


----------



## Guest

Interesting..... ?? good work Stu 



> Once the dates get firmed up, it may be worth booking a 'ring taxi', as they get booked up months in advance.


a ring taxi.... ???


----------



## b3ves

> a ring taxi.... ???


Joyrides with a professional driver, 5-up in an M5.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Thorney:


> On the date front, I'd probably suggest June rather than May as the ring can still be covered in snow - and believe me, you wouldn't want to drive it then


Scotty:


> Second point - May is when my accident. Like I say I'm not trying to spoil this but the 'ring is in the mountains and the weather is very changable at that time of year. In fact the week before we was there it was snowing whereas the week before that it was mild and dry!
> 
> Is there a reason for May or are you just keen ?


just very keen Paul! I will bow to your and Thorney's far supremer experience on this one and suggest June esp as it offers better weather. ;D

On your point about people not coming - yup - get where you're coming from here. What I suggest is after seeing the interest and "gaining commitment" (to coin sales speak) I'll see what if any discount we get from the hotels and if we can't I'll just publish the details and everyone can book directly aside from people I definitely know won't drop out.

Rob:


> Once the dates get firmed up, it may be worth booking a 'ring taxi', as they get booked up months in advance.


Top idea ;D

NuTTs - no need to split the workload as I really don;t think there's much to worry about.

Regarding ferry prices - sod that - we're going on the EuroTunnel! only 40 minutes and yer in France!


----------



## W7 PMC

Stu:

Would love to come, but as i booked for this trip last year (thanks Audi for canning it) i was taking no risks on a Euro trip for 2003 being cancelled, so i'm going on the San Marino GP event in April, with Bigjohn & a handful of likely lads & ladettes. Its a 7/8 day trip with Granstand seats for the entire GP weekend. Stop offs at Monte Carlo & Monaco. John did publish this on the forum, a few months ago, but loads said yes & then backed out.

Can't really afford the time off work & the TT mileage, for 2 Europe trips in the TT next year. The San Marino trip is around 3700 miles round trip for me


----------



## scoTTy

The GP with Paul C. and Big John for me as well but the 'ring is not just another event....it is an experience of a life time!! Why else would I be going back again after a 120mph 'meet and greet' with the armco. The place is VERY special. Go on, you know you want to!! 

Stu - the tunnel is good but can be expensive. Unless you book now then you could be looking at Â£250+  whereas the ferry can be had for less than Â£100. The other reason is flexibility. When I went with Audi on their Champagne weekend it was via ferry. The reason was the tunnel was very inflexible on times etc and also didn't give any group discount.
The SeaCats are good and fast but parking is tight so it's worth all going on board together.

Rob's car last year :









Sorry to keep posting seemingly negative things. I am extremely keen and hopefully I am just passing on useful prior knowledge.


----------



## Carlos

Hmm fancy it.

Cant commit though at this stage. Will watch with interest.


----------



## kmpowell

> Hmm fancy it.
> 
> Cant commit though at this stage. Â Will watch with interest.


Ditto. Will be dependent on what car i have and how much money is in the bank


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> The GP with Paul C. and Big John for me as well but the 'ring is not just another event....it is an experience of a life time!! Why else would I be going back again after a 120mph 'meet and greet' with the armco. The place is VERY special. Go on, you know you want to!!
> 
> Stu - the tunnel is good but can be expensive. Unless you book now then you could be looking at Â£250+  whereas the ferry can be had for less than Â£100. The other reason is flexibility. When I went with Audi on their Champagne weekend it was via ferry. The reason was the tunnel was very inflexible on times etc and also didn't give any group discount.
> The SeaCats are good and fast but parking is tight so it's worth all going on board together.
> 
> Rob's car last year :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to keep posting seemingly negative things. I am extremely keen and hopefully I am just passing on useful prior knowledge.


Absolutely - I've got some time free tomorrow (when Amanda is decorating) so will investigate prices.



> Ditto. Will be dependent on what car i have and how much money is in the bank


Apparently Cerbera's go really well round the ring


----------



## b3ves

> The SeaCats are good and fast but parking is tight so it's worth all going on board together.
> Rob's car last year :


I'd happily pay a little extra to avoid the stress of parking on the SeaCat again


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Just checked Eurotunnel.co.uk and the approx price for a return ticket would be *Â£ 117* - this is a nominal date for the sake of argument.

Details:

Vehicle type: Car less than 1.85m high 
Trailer/caravan type: None 
Insurance: None 
Leaving on: Folkestone to Calais/Coquelles 
Date and Time: Friday 06 June 2003 at 07:36 (note times are local)

Returning on: Calais/Coquelles to Folkestone 
Date and Time: Tuesday 10 June 2003 at 15:36 (note times are local)

Anyone know what the cost of Seacat would be?


----------



## scoTTy

You normally can't get below about Â£99 on the Seatcat.

That sounds cheap for the tunnel but maybe it's like the booking I just made for April Euro cruise. Book now Â£169, book in about a weeks time Â£279 

At the price you have then there's not competition in my mind.


----------



## b3ves

> Just checked Eurotunnel.co.uk and the approx price for a return ticket would be *Â£ 117* - this is a nominal date for the sake of argument.
> 
> Details:
> 
> Vehicle type: Car less than 1.85m high
> Trailer/caravan type: None
> Insurance: None
> Leaving on: Folkestone to Calais/Coquelles
> Date and Time: Friday 06 June 2003 at 07:36 Â (note times are local)
> 
> Returning on: Calais/Coquelles to Folkestone
> Date and Time: Tuesday 10 June 2003 at 15:36 Â (note times are local)
> Â


Sounds good to me. I'm getting excited already and just really hope it comes together.

Gem is up for it too.

Rob


----------



## jonah

Me too but need dates ASAP as its 1st come basis at work


----------



## b3ves

> Me too but need dates ASAP as its 1st come basis at work





> Leaving on: Folkestone to Calais/Coquelles
> Date and Time: Friday 06 June 2003 at 07:36
> 
> Returning on: Calais/Coquelles to Folkestone
> Date and Time: Tuesday 10 June 2003 at 15:36


That weekend suits me fine


----------



## Guest

I'd love to go to the ring. Â Not sure about taking my car on though but the Ring taxi is awesome from what I've seen.

How many miles would we do? Just thinking about fuel cost etc.

Do you need special insurance to drive on the ring or just european cover?


----------



## nutts

If we set the 6th thru 10th in stone. How soon can we get a better approx of costs per car?


----------



## scoTTy

Mileage is obviously dependant on route but about 800 or so I would have thought.

If you drive the ring hard then comsumption is high. I get about 13mpg.

Insurance - every one needs to check their own policy. The 'ring is a public toll road. However, some insurers, mainly those in Germany, actually list it as a non-covered road (similar to some French policies around the L'Etoile in Paris).

I queried it with my insurer and they couldn't say 100% so they added a line to my insuruance certificate saying I was fully comp at the ring at all times Â ;D

All I need to do is let them know I am going abroad and which countries I am visiting.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

One comment about *dates....*

On my recent visit to AmD, Scott was preparing a rather awesome looking car and he is hoping to have it ready to take to *Le Mans*. 
To give you an idea, it's yellow, weighs 900 kilos and will be putting out over *800bhp* so would be great to see on the road and I'm sure everyone would agree it would be a welcome addition to the trip.

He said that if we were still at the Ring the day after Le Mans he would come along - I guess he wouldn't be up there until the monday though, by which time, on the current dates, we would have left 

I am happy to keep it *from the 6th to the 10th* however. We could always try and persuade Scott to come along on the saturday and sunday as a warm up!

The prices I got from Eurotunnel need to be booked in January - this is fine but then if anyone else wants to come in the next 6 months (which by all accounts, is a long time) then they might not be able to get the same prices.


----------



## scoTTy

I'm not too sure about that weekend as it coincides with Rock Am Ring (their equivalent of the Monsters of Rock Festival at Donnington). I wouldn't personally mind going to the festival : but that's not why we all want to go and I think it wouldn't be that helpful for us.

Currently the Nurburgring web site doesn't have it's schedule of dates up for next year and there's no point all firming it up if we find out that it's been booked out. I would suggest we don't settle on a date until we know what's what.

For anyone who wants to go and see Metallica, Linkin Park or Marilyn Manson on these dates click here


----------



## nutts

I'm happy to go with the flow on dates. As soon as we know about suitable dates, post them and we'll go from there. If there's a chance of the yellow 800bhp monster......... ;D

I don't however want to miss a big cross channel discount.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Just had a look at the Nurburgring.de website and the opening times for the Nurburgring *"Northern Loop"* have been posted here:

http://www.nuerburgring.de/eng/angebote/sf_n_q2.htm

http://www.nuerburgring.de/eng/frame_04.htm

Only thing is - (Scotty you will no doubt be able to help here) does the "Northern Loop" mean only the new circuit or the whole thing?

Secondly, on *Saturday 15th *it is only open from 5pm to 7.30. Â :-/

Open all day sunday but only from 12:15 on monday Â 

On the weekend of the *8th and 9th* it is open all day each day and also on Monday

What does everyone reckon?

PS: Rob's idea about the Ring Taxi's is excellent - for more info see here: 
http://www.nuerburgring.de/eng/angebote/ringtaxi.htm


----------



## nutts

Stu,

Are those dates wrong or have I got the wrong month?


----------



## scoTTy

The Northern loop (Nordschleife - excuse the spelling ??) is the old GP circuit (14.5 miles). Although it can and does connect ot the new F1 circuit, this is only for certain hire days and races.

The public use "toll road" Â  is restricted to the Northern Loop. Don't worry though as it's the best bit! Â ;D


----------



## nutts

> Just had a look at the Nurburgring.de website and the opening times for the Nurburgring *"Northern Loop"* have been posted here:
> 
> http://www.nuerburgring.de/eng/angebote/sf_n_q2.htm
> 
> http://www.nuerburgring.de/eng/frame_04.htm
> 
> Only thing is - (Scotty you will no doubt be able to help here) does the "Northern Loop" mean only the new circuit or the whole thing?
> 
> Secondly, on *Saturday 15th *it is only open from 5pm to 7.30. Â :-/
> 
> Open all day sunday but only from 12:15 on monday Â
> 
> On the weekend of the *8th and 9th* it is open all day each day and also on Monday
> 
> What does everyone reckon?
> 
> PS: Rob's idea about the Ring Taxi's is excellent - for more info see here:
> http://www.nuerburgring.de/eng/angebote/ringtaxi.htm


Are we still talking June?


----------



## b3ves

> Are we still talking June?


Yes, but June 2002 and even TT's haven't mastered time travel yet 

_
Opening times Nothern Loop 2002
Updated 11.06.2002
_ 
d'oh!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> Just had a look at the Nurburgring.de website and the opening times for the Nurburgring *"Northern Loop"* have been posted here:
> 
> http://www.nuerburgring.de/eng/angebote/sf_n_q2.htm
> 
> http://www.nuerburgring.de/eng/frame_04.htm
> 
> Only thing is - (Scotty you will no doubt be able to help here) does the "Northern Loop" mean only the new circuit or the whole thing?
> 
> Secondly, on *Saturday 15th *it is only open from 5pm to 7.30. Â :-/
> 
> Open all day sunday but only from 12:15 on monday Â
> 
> On the weekend of the *8th and 9th* it is open all day each day and also on Monday
> 
> What does everyone reckon?
> 
> PS: Rob's idea about the Ring Taxi's is excellent - for more info see here:
> http://www.nuerburgring.de/eng/angebote/ringtaxi.htm


Anagram:

beers after sometimes, a few of wine of posts on the TT forum. make and the odd glass of muppet-like comments.

2002: I am kermit the frog.

Please excuse me (stage exit right for the Rowlando)


----------



## Guest

Hey Guy's-know i'm a bit late to the party but would be interested in the Nurburgring trip... please keep me posted if your going ahead with it--cheers


----------



## nutts

Any more ideas on cost per car yet Stu?


----------



## jonah

Can i have definate dates for this trip plz,i have to book the days in a weeks time


----------



## scoTTy

NO! ;D

Seriously I'm afraid you can't as until the fellas at the 'ring publish the opening schedule we won't know when we can go. Of course there is always the risk that once they publish someone comes along and books the whole track and we have to change again.


----------



## nutts

> NO! Â ;D
> 
> Seriously I'm afraid you can't as until the fellas at the 'ring publish the opening schedule we won't know when we can go. Of course there is always the risk that once they publish someone comes along and books the whole track and we have to change again. Â


----------



## jonah

Reved Up took a mini and a X5 BMW to the Nurburgring on last nights show,looked a fun day ;D


----------



## vlastan

My wife's house in Germany is only 30 mins away from Hockenheim and 1 hour away from Nurburgring.

But I never went to any of them as my Passat was not up to it.

Perhaps I could join you in your next trip and then visit the parents in law.

The trip from Calais to Nurburgring takes about 4 hours via Brussels.

Scotty,

I am very surprised to see that the Nurburgring is classified as a public "toll road". So this means that in a case of an accident it will be covered by the insurance?


----------



## paulb

Can anyone be persuaded to move this trip to early July as I am out of the country for most of June and would *really* like to go to the ring...


----------



## scoTTy

> Scotty,
> 
> I am very surprised to see that the Nurburgring is classified as a public "toll road". So this means that in a case of an accident it will be covered by the insurance?


Well mine covers me but I would strongly advise everyone to check their own policies. It is officially classified as a toll road it's just that some (mainly German) insurance companies explicitly state they don't cover it.

When I queried it they couldn't find any exemption clause but just to make sure they sent me a revised policy (no premium change) which says I am covered.

P.S. The dates are fine with me Paul Â


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Just seen this on Ben LoveJoy's site:



> *The 2003 schedule is expected to be available in early March. As soon as it is, I'll update this page. Although a provisional paper timetable is available from the start of the year, this is notoriously unreliable, so it's not adviseable to schedule trips until the web version is published.*


Looks like we'll have to wait til then :-/


----------



## scoTTy

It looks like the waiting is over ;D

Who's up for this?

June 20 - 23rd
Track open Times
Arrive on fri 20th
20 = 17:00 - 19:30
21 = 8:00 -19:30
22 = 8:00 -19:30
23rd go home


----------



## paulb

I'll be in Botswana so can't go...

But still, with no TT it probably means I wouldn't be able to join you anyway!


----------



## jonah

i'll have to check dates at work think they are ok off the top of my head 
how much are we looking at for the hotels and euro star?


----------



## scoTTy

Probably SeaCat and I think it'll be about Â£285ish all in.
Inc crossing, hotel, breakfast & (IIRC) evening meals.

Go with this as a ball park figure.


----------



## nutts

So what would the general itinerary be.... if we wanted to include Spa and Hockenheim?



> It looks like the waiting is over Â ;D
> 
> Who's up for this?
> 
> June 20 - 23rd
> Track open Times
> Arrive on fri 20th
> 20 = 17:00 - 19:30
> 21 = 8:00 -19:30
> 22 = 8:00 -19:30
> 23rd go home


----------



## scoTTy

> So what would the general itinerary be.... if we wanted to include Spa and Hockenheim?


To be totally honest I personally think that Spa, Hockenheim and the 'Ring may be too much in such a short time.

If that's what the majority want to do then we can look at it but again, being totally honest I think a weekend at just the Ring is more than enough.


----------



## jonah

dates seem ok!! what time would the crossing be on the friday as i wouldnt beable to get the thursday off.
oh and where from


----------



## scoTTy

Probably 9ish from Dover/Folkestone but there are no firm rules or arrangements yet. e.g. You could go Sat morning and come back Sunday night or Monday etc, etc.


----------



## jonah

count me in ;D


----------



## ir_fuel

w00t
I just discovered this thread  

As i live in Belgium i would like to attend the meeting too, but ofcourse i will not need to take the ferry 

So perhaps I can arrange i wait from some UK plate TT's to pass at some autoroute so i can join the pack ?  Maybe I can contact the Belgian TT club (which is quite inactive during the winter, has no forum etc etc) to see if they are interested in joining too?

Just some ideas

Joris


----------



## b3ves

June 20-23 is fine with me


----------



## nutts

I was all excited about doing a tour of sorts on the way to the 'ring..... any chance of doing at least one other on the way... what say the audience?



> To be totally honest I personally think that Spa, Hockenheim and the 'Ring may be too much in such a short time.
> 
> If that's what the majority want to do then we can look at it but again, being totally honest I think a weekend at just the Ring is more than enough.


----------



## scoTTy

Mark,

I'm not planning on doing the motorway straight there so it will be a nice drive but I wasn't planning on any other tracks etc.
On the way back, I may not becoming straight back as I think we'll go and see some relatives about an hour or so away.
There's nothing to stop anyone building this into a more varied weekend if you/they want.


Paul

P.S. ir_fuel - the more the merrier!


----------



## nutts

Paul

It's just that Stu's original concept of visiting multiple race tracks, got me hooked!

:-/ :-/ :-/



> Mark,
> 
> I'm not planning on doing the motorway straight there so it will be a nice drive but I wasn't planning on any other tracks etc.
> On the way back, I may not becoming straight back as I think we'll go and see some relatives about an hour or so away.
> There's nothing to stop anyone building this into a more varied weekend if you/they want.
> 
> 
> Paul
> 
> P.S. ir_fuel - the more the merrier!


----------



## vlastan

It is only a 4 hour drive from Calais to the ring...so it is not too far.


----------



## jonah

i'm happy to extend it by a day or two


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> June 20-23 is fine with me


Yep...and us ;D

Will look into prices again and dig out the hotel plan......


----------



## jonah

so are these dates confirmed now!! if so can stu amend the subject title to include these dates


----------



## jonah

so where are we at then?? should a fresh post be posted to gauge intrest from the start as this one has been drawn out for sometime now and people might not be watching it


----------



## scoTTy

I am waiting on confirmed pricing for the trip with the group we (Rob B3ves and I) did it with last time.

At least once we have this we can decide which way we wanna do it.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

All - just to let you know details of all ferried/Seacats/Eurotunnel, hotels, prices and proposed routes will be posted Week commencing 17th Feb......(I hope ;D)

Any probs let me know

Stu


----------



## scoTTy

Cool coz then we can compare against this :

3 day trip including ferry, hotel, breakfast, evening meals, based on two sharing is Â£295
Passenger is Â£125 (meaning two in a car totals Â£420)


----------



## scoTTy

> Any probs let me know


The only prob I can see is we need to start getting deposits together if we're going with the same guys that Rob and I went with last time.

Waiting patiently...ish !

 ;D


----------



## jonah

well hols are booked now, just say the word scotty and i'm there with the cash;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> The only prob I can see is we need to start getting deposits together if we're going with the same guys that Rob and I went with last time.
> 
> Waiting patiently...ish !
> 
> ;D


Paul...I'm confused :-/


----------



## scoTTy

> All - just to let you know details of all ferried/Seacats/Eurotunnel, hotels, prices and proposed routes will be posted Week commencing 17th Feb......(I hope )
> 
> Any probs let me know
> 
> Stu


I thought you was looking at other hotels, prices, etc :-/

If not then I suggest we just book with what we have already. Hotel is fine (clean, etc) and the food there is good and it's only about 5 minutes (max) from the track.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Paul,

I am looking at the hotel prices :-/

If you had different ideas I gave you plenty of time and opportunity to offer up your wordly advice.

I've been looking into prices on a group basis and that's why it's taken some time....in particular because of the Spa thing.

Rob mentioned to me the other day about the back roads you took last time so I am relying on you 2 for that part of the trip.

If we are now saying that spa is a no go then fine.....I am still awaiting confirmation back from the Spa track whether part of it will be open on the friday for viewing.

Are we going to bin Spa as an idea then?


----------



## scoTTy

Stu,

Your call. If you have a proposal then then I'm interested (even though my main interest is the 'ring). I can't find the old route although this probably doesn't make much difference if the plan is to do Spa as well. Rob do you still have it?

My cards on the table :
I don't want to miss out on doing the 'ring due to delays in us all agreeing. I will therefore be posting my deposit and signed disclaimer form to "BurnUp" (the organisers Rob and I used before) at the latest next Friday. This isn't the cutoff for everyone else but I want to get it sorted and organised for me. Therefore if we are doing anything different we need to agree details very soon. I can post of fax the forms as soon as we have decided, if necessary.

Scanning/summarising this thread we have :

Confirmed
Stu
scoTTy & Kate
B3ves
Jonah

Unconfirmed
Thorney (assumming not as no replys from rs246.com)
Nutts
Spiceboy
Carlos
Santa Claus (Sundeep)
KMPowell
Rich5TTR
foggy
ir_fuel (How many for hotel?)

Declined
PaulB (holiday)


----------



## nutts

Up until Wednesday this week, I would have placed myself in the "confirmed" category...... unfortunately I now need to consider things a little more carefully....

Anyone want to buy a TT? or know where I can get a job?


----------



## thorney

Paul,

Sorry mate....not seen anything via RS246 ??? - I'm still in ;D

All I hear is that Spa is THE circuit to drive so my 2p is to include it if we can but understand its not my call so will happily go with the flow.

NP on deposit. On another matter the VX Club is also talking about a Ring trip - should we combine it or you want it Audi only (tough cos I'll be in the VX anyway) but you get my point


----------



## scoTTy

Check out the thread "Trip to Germany Quattro Gmbh/Nordschilfe" in the meets forum on rs256.com.

I posted and no one replied :-/

I agree the Spa is meant to be good to drive but AFAIK no one has looked into it to see if the track is available etc, etc.

Due to the problems on the forum, I will delay booking my place wiht burn up to the end of next week but I can't/won't leave it any later.

If people want to do something other than just the 'ring, please post details ASAP.


----------



## scoTTy

UPDATE:

Places are going fast and I'm not gonna miss out.

This means I will be placing my deposit on Friday.


----------



## ir_fuel

It would be quite exceptional if you could be driving at Spa, because when there are no races the thing is just a plain public road (no, not like the "ring", a real one  ).

Joris


----------



## ir_fuel

Oh and could the guy organizing this IM me? (i m getting confused to who is doing it). I would like to know the total price without the ferry trip.

THanks!

Joris


----------



## ir_fuel

Oh and will there be enough parking space to put all those TT's? ;D


----------



## nutts

I have to say that I'm also a little confused... are we going to try booking as our own group or book with someone elses group? Do the prices quoted aply to use as well? Do we also have till Friday to book?

and I wouldn't mind doing the Spa thing on the way if we could.... (providing I find a job in time )


----------



## scoTTy

> Oh and could the guy organizing this IM me? (i m getting confused to who is doing it). I would like to know the total price without the ferry trip.
> 
> THanks!
> 
> Joris


I have asked BurnUp for costs.


----------



## scoTTy

Mark,

This is my understanding :

[1] A few people were interested in a trip to Germany
[2] I suggested a date as I know some people going with BurnUp (on motorbikes) on these dates.
[3] It was suggested that some people may in fact prefer to add more to the weekend that just the 'ring.
[4] Stu was going to get details of hotels, ferries, etc
[5] I published the costs of going with BurnUp.
[6] BurnUp have informed me that places are going quickly
[7] Not wishing to miss out, I have decided not to leave it any later than Friday before committing to the trip.
[8] If you or anyone else wants to join me with BurnUp, I would recommend you let me know by Friday (in case places run out). Of course they may still have some at a later date but on the other hand they may not.
[9] If you or anyone else is organising a trip and has costs for ferries, hotels, the route, Spa, the 'ring, etc then that's fine. In order for me to participate in this extended trip then I'd need to know before Friday i.e. the day I'll book with BurnUp.

I think that's at reasonable sum up of the thread Â :-/



Edit : Just realised that all my references to BurnUp should say "Byrne-Up".


----------



## jonah

I'm Happy to go with what everyone else decides :-/
Stu posted some prices of eurostar/ferries and for an extra fiver euro star would be my option,as for spa +the ring! never been anywhere like this b4 so feel i cant coment but would like to see as much as pos in the short time ;D


----------



## nutts

Cheers ScoTTy ;D Seems to sum things up nicely.

I'm with Jonah on this one though... I've not done anything like this before and wouldn't mind seeing as much as I can on the way! And I also prefer to pay the extra fiver....

All with my current rider of course :-/



> Mark,
> 
> This is my understanding :
> 
> [1] A few people were interested in a trip to Germany
> [2] I suggested a date as I know some people going with BurnUp (on motorbikes) on these dates.
> [3] It was suggested that some people may in fact prefer to add more to the weekend that just the 'ring.
> [4] Stu was going to get details of hotels, ferries, etc
> [5] I published the costs of going with BurnUp.
> [6] BurnUp have informed me that places are going quickly
> [7] Not wishing to miss out, I have decided not to leave it any later than Friday before committing to the trip.
> [8] If you or anyone else wants to join me with BurnUp, I would recommend you let me know by Friday (in case places run out). Of course they may still have some at a later date but on the other hand they may not.
> [9] If you or anyone else is organising a trip and has costs for ferries, hotels, the route, Spa, the 'ring, etc then that's fine. In order for me to participate in this extended trip then I'd need to know before Friday i.e. the day I'll book with BurnUp.
> 
> I think that's at reasonable sum up of the thread Â :-/
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : Just realised that all my references to BurnUp should say "Byrne-Up".


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> I'm Happy to go with what everyone else decides :-/
> Stu posted some prices of eurostar/ferries and for an extra fiver euro star would Â be my option,as for spa +the Â ring! never been anywhere like this b4 so feel i cant coment but would like to see as much as pos in the short time ;D


Jonah - Â indeed I posted quite a long thread which you must have seen on Sunday - this has since been lost Â :'( due to the site problems.
I've been unable to dedicate enough time to it during the week as the sh*t has hit the fan at work so bear with me.

*Paul *- I am unlikely to get ALL costs by friday. In my post on sunday I said that our original trip was based on the idea of a stop off at Spa. I had found one hotel who were offering to do an on street barbecue in Francorchamps but they have since reneged on this. Â 

I have made enquiries about driving the Spa track and it seems there are very few days it is open to the public to drive (aka a track day) - unfortunately the June date is not one. So, really any real opportnity would be the start/finish straight, which is part of a public road and due to the legend and splendour of the place it would be a memorable experience.

That said, the rest of the plan was based on the excelent info provided by Ben Lovejoys site about where to stay etc:
http://www.nurburgring.org.uk/where_to_stay_main.html
so I guess this is similar to what Byrne up are doing.

It would appear the spa option is only going to be on the basis of a visit ther on the friday evening so.... :-/ ?

The issue at hand is that someone else ie: Byrneup has organised something more quickly than I had opriginally planned (given the dates are still 4 months away)

I have just spoken with the hotel *Blaue Ecke* and the best they can do is 70 euros for a double room. This is approx Â£ 47.

If we were to stay at Spa on fri night for Â£ 70 per room the approx costs for the trip is:

*Â£ 140 Ferry or Eurotunnel with 1 passenger
Â£ 70 - double room: Spa
Â£ 47 double room at the ring: (read Â£94 for 2 nights)

Aside form circuit hire, petrol drinks food etc....that is:

Â£ 304 for 2 people. *Even less if we go straight to the ring on friday.

I'll leave it at that. Â

Whatever anyone decides to go with, I will provide the details here for you to book directly.

Stu Â


----------



## nutts

If we do the Spa visit & O/N stay nearby, then blast up to the 'ring on Sat & a couple of nights/days there, then count me in as a definite! You only live once


----------



## jonah

I'll go for that
single room for me though , and euro star


----------



## ir_fuel

A friend of mine with a porsche 964C2 wants to come along too? Can he or will you guys laugh all weekend at his vehicle ? ;D
(bwahaha, RWD, bwahaha 280hp )


----------



## b3ves

> If we were to stay at Spa on fri night for Â£ 70 per room the approx costs for the trip is:
> 
> *Â£ 140 Ferry or Eurotunnel with 1 passenger
> Â£ 70 - double room: Spa
> Â£ 47 double room at the ring: (read Â£94 for 2 nights)
> 
> Aside form circuit hire, petrol drinks food etc....that is:
> 
> Â£ 304 for 2 people. Â *Even less if we go straight to the ring on friday.
> 
> I'll leave it at that. Â
> 
> Whatever anyone decides to go with, I will provide the details here for you to book directly.


Cheers Stu + ScoTTy - sorry, have been away on hols and have lost track of thread, so many thanks for the summaries.

Gemma and I are still up for it 

Just let me know what I need to do by when.

Rob


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Cheers Rob - hope you had a top holiday 

I am just waiting to hear back from the Spa circuit about what kind of access they will have on the friday afternoon.

They have already confirmed to me that there is no event that weekend (ie: no racing) but thought that we wanted to drive the whole circuit (which would be nice). They are responding to another email I sent.

As soon as I have it I will post details on whether we are going to Spa or not.

Obviously my french is not what it was Rodney, Duck a L'Orange, Duck a L'Orange......

In the meantime I suggest we try and book the eurotunnel tickets as the dates are set anyway?

If you go to:

http://www.eurotunnel.co.uk

*Select the departure date of Friday 20th June and return date of Monday 23rd.*

On the Friday to give us time I suggest we go for the *09:30 crossing* and to return, the *16:30 crossing*

Providing everyone is ok with these times, I will book my ticket (I'm not going to book for you all so it's each to their own!) then we can book the hotels separately.

The only thing then is if we decide NOT to go to Spa is eveyone OK tootling across to the ring on the friday afternoon? We just alter the crossing time to a more favourable lunchtime slot.


----------



## scoTTy

Well there's been no activity on this thread for 5 days. 

Stu - what's the word from Spa?

This is dragging on and I either need to commit to Byrne-up or commit to doing it as per Stu's suggestion.

Time is now very much of the essence. :-/


----------



## b3ves

> Well there's been no activity on this thread for 5 days.
> 
> Stu - what's the word from Spa?
> 
> This is dragging on and I either need to commit to Byrne-up or commit to doing it as per Stu's suggestion.
> 
> Time is now very much of the essence. Â :-/


I'm ready to book Eurotunnel. Just say the word that it's a goer.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## jonah

Me too been holding back not wanting to be the only one


----------



## nutts

Eurotunnel booked!!!! Just need the hotel details where everyone's staying ;D


----------



## jonah

> Eurotunnel booked!!!! Just need the hotel details where everyone's staying


And Me ;D always takes one to set the ball rolling


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

This is more time consuming than I thought  
Sorry for the dealy chaps - work has been a nightmare and weekends have been busy.

OK, whilst not being the DEFINITIVE thread, here is the base information we need. We will all be able to book hotels in the next 48 hours.

*BASE LINE IS GET BOOKING THE EUROTUNNEL TICKETS NOW (as per details in my last post above) - the trip is definitely going ahead *

Heard back today from Spa circuit - we can walk the track and have access to one of the main roads leading down into the track with our cars but not onto the track itself obviously. That said, it would provide some good photo opps. 
We can obviously access the track spectator parts on foot.

Jonah et al good to see you have booked crossing times already - I will book the eurotunnel tickets for Amanda and I tomorrow. Eveyone else can get booking the eurotunnel tickets now.

Right here comes the difficult bit......and in true indecisive style I thought I'd lay it all down to you.

There's 2 ways of doing this: 
I have set out *OPTION 1 AND OPTION 2 BELOW.*

Whatever the case, this is where we are staying in Spa:

*Accomodation at Spa:*

I recommend we go here: 
http://www.francorchamps-hotel.com/english/hotel.htm
It's only *82 Euros* for a double room and they offer parking and the hotel is less than 1km from the circuit. They only have 10 rooms so we need to book soonish - I have just chased another email sent to them last week and am waiting to see whether we will be able to book - as soon as I get this I will let you know which hotel to book as the other option is next door: 
http://www.hotel-moderne.be/
same hotel diff www:
http://www.spa-info.be/moderne/

*Nurburgring Accomodation*

*OPTION 1: THE CHEAPER WAY AND CLOSE TO THE CIRCUIT*

In terms of booking a hotel at the Ring- I checked with *Hotel An Der Nordschleife* (details below) last week and they had plenty of rooms free on saturday 21st and sunday 22nd evening.

I have emailed Eddy again asking whether we can get a group discount but he hasn't replied yet - if you can wait for him to get back to us then we will save some cash - it is only â‚¬62 for a double room (about Â£ 42 all in) which is an excellent price by any account. 
The hotel offers a bar, restaurant, and is situated right next to the track.










*Type
Hotel, Bar & Restaurant

Cost/room/night
Single: â‚¬31
Double: â‚¬62
Triple: â‚¬75
Apartment: â‚¬25 per person

Directions
Right next to Breidscheid entrance in Adenau!

Facilities
Secure garage, car-port and lot parking. Rooms en-suite with mini-bar, satellite TV and VCRs. Bar & Restaurant. Camping & BBQ facilities. Balcony views of the track. Workshop equipped with lifting ramp, tools, welding equipment, trailer, etc. Tyres and bike 'service' at weekends. Hire of anything from movies to mountain bikes! Escorted tours of the Ring and local roads..

Phone & fax
+ 49 2691 930158
Email
[email protected]
Website
www.hotel-an-der-nordschleife.de
Contact
"Eddy"

Description
With its superb location overlooking the old circuit from Wehrseifen to Ex-Muhle, this picturesque family hotel is run by enthusiasts for visitors to the NÃ¼rburgring. Parties, groups and your special events can all be catered for - our aim is to make your stay as enjoyable and complete as possible.

*

*OPTION 2:

THE MORE EXPENSIVE WAY, FURTHER FROM THE CIRCUIT BUT MORE NIGHTLIFE*

I originally said that I would try and get hotels where there was some decent leisure interests as well.

Bonn is one of the nearest cities and is only about 25 miles from the ring - it would be a good city to go out in and the rates at the Hilton aren't bad.

I know some of you may laugh at this but I thought I'd post the option and put it to public opinion.










Going rate for a suite room is 140.00 EUR which is about Â£ 95.

http://www.hilton.co.uk

http://www.hilton.com/en/hi/hotels/index.jhtml?ctyhocn=BNJHIHI

Hilton fact sheet:
http://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/content/BNJHIHI/media/pdf/en_BNJHIHI_fact_sheet.pdf

_Berliner Freiheit 2, Bonn, DE 53111
Tel: 49-228-72690 Fax: 49-228-7269700

The Hilton Bonn is located directly on the river Rhine, yet only a 5 minutes walk to the city centre with its historical buildings, museums and picturesque pedestrian zones. the hotel facilities includes 252 modern rooms, two restaurants, one bar, 17 meeting rooms_

SO, TO RECAP, COULD YOU ALL:

- Get on and book the Eurotunnel tickets as per the details in my previous post

- Post up whether you would prefer *OPTION 1 or OPTION 2 * (option 2 costs about Â£150 more in accomodation)

We will all commit to whatever is the most popular option (I am not bothered either way) and go ahead and make our bookings, quoting a group discount if I am able to achieve one anywhere.


----------



## nutts

Option 1 all the way for me! I'm going to see racing circuits not some town 25km for a track! and besides the Hotel An Der Nordschleife looks just perfect!!

Good work Stu! ;D


----------



## jonah

I'm only a poor office clerk  so option one for me, we can always get a taxi


----------



## scoTTy

Not wishing to put a downer on it but I just spoke to Byrne up to tell them not to hold the places I suggested that we may need i.e. I'lll be booking the Eurotunnel and going with you guys.

HOWEVER, the hotel that has been selected has had the following comments made against it:

"It's cheap and you get what you pay for"
"Enjoy the food"
"It's mainly a bikers hotel and it run by the owner of the bike shop in town"
"For people travelling on a budget"

I'll therefore book the Eurotunnel but I think the hotel may need some consideration.

Sorry to rock the apple cart again. :-/


----------



## nutts

Cheers ScoTTy. Hopefully we should start to get some more numbers interested.

From "our group" I think we now have

NuTTs
Jonah
ScoTTy
B3VES
Stu

Not sure I've seen confirmation from anyone else...

and as for the hotel, I guess we'll just have to look for alternative solutions/hotels.


----------



## nutts

Direct Line have just upgraded my European cover to include the 'ring & Fully Comp for an extra Â£25 ;D ;D

and are sending the paperwork to me to confirm it. ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> Not wishing to put a downer on it but I just spoke to Byrne up to tell them not to hold the places I suggested that we may need i.e. I'lll be booking the Eurotunnel and going with you guys.
> 
> HOWEVER, the hotel that has been selected has had the following comments made against it:
> 
> "It's cheap and you get what you pay for"
> "Enjoy the food"
> "It's mainly a bikers hotel and it run by the owner of the bike shop in town"
> "For people travelling on a budget"
> 
> I'll therefore book the Eurotunnel but I think the hotel may need some consideration.
> 
> Sorry to rock the apple cart again. Â :-/


Paul - great to hear you are coming with us! ;D ;D ;D
Regarding the hotel: 
No probs - I had heard similar and they can't confirm their booking is free as they are waiting to hear back from another huge boking who have more numbers than us Â :-/

Nevertheless, the *Hotel in Spa* has confirmed they have 10 rooms free at 82 euros for 2 people.

*I suggest we book the hotel at spa now - all they need is a credit card number *
You can email on:
[email protected]
www:
http://www.francorchamps-hotel.com
Tel/fax:
TELEPHONE: + 32 (0) 87 275424 Â Â Â Â FAX: + 32 (0) 87 275791

*ASK FOR JACK*

Regarding another hotel in Nurburgring, I have emailed the *Hotel Blaue Ecke
*









and a few others within a 20 minute drive of the ring such as:

*Hotel Am Tiergarten, Hotel Dorint - which is right at the circuit:* these are all well situated to the circuit.

http://www.dorint.de/nuerburgring/uk/home.html










_Prices for the Dorint seem to range from 120 euros to 190 euros for a double room with trackside balcony.
_ Â :-/ Â ???

Hotel Am tiergarten is also close to the circuit: 
http://www.am-tiergarten.de/
















dunno wot the rate are though.

I'll wait to hear back but basically we can all now BOOK eurotunnel - which I have just done and also Spa Hotel - details above. Any probs please IM me...


Will post which hotel we should go for at the ring tomorrow


----------



## nutts

Will ting the hotel in Spa tomorrow am and book a room ;D


----------



## b3ves

I've just booked Eurotunnel and the hotel at Spa - cheers for the info Stu


----------



## scoTTy

I'll book Tunnel and Spa tomorrow.

I'll also ask Byrne up costs for the hotel only and post in the morning.
I only suggest this as they block book all the time so should get good rates, the hotel is close to the track and is fine, the food their is good (if German!!) and it means I can also have beers with my mates who will also be there!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Just updated my post Â from 10 mins ago above with a few more bits Â :

Good news Paul is coming with us [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

So far we have:

Amanda and I
Rob & Gemma 
Paul (& Sue?)
NuTTS
Jonah

*Posted by: ir_fuel * 


> Posted on: Feb 26th, 2003, 12:23am
> A friend of mine with a porsche 964C2 wants to come along too? Can he or will you guys laugh all weekend at his vehicle ? Â
> (bwahaha, RWD, bwahaha 280hp ) Â


Yes - the more the merrier! Sorry I missed your previous post.

Paul - regarding your hotel options: yes great!


----------



## b3ves

ScoTTy, is the hotel that Byrne-up use full then?


----------



## b3ves

ScoTTy, your post crossed with mine, although I was of course slower 

Crikey, a frenzy of forum activity considering it's almost midnight on a school night. anyone would thnk this was an off topic thread


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> ScoTTy, your post crossed with mine, although I was of course slower
> 
> Crikey, a frenzy of forum activity considering it's almost midnight on a school night. anyone would thnk this was an off topic thread


I can almost smell my brakes melting already..... ;D


----------



## scoTTy

Rob,

It(the hotel we used before) wasn't full as they was holding some rooms for us until I told them not to earlier today. I assume there's still space but this will be a busy weekend due to the limited 'ring opening this year.

The advantage this time is I won't have to share with you! Â  Â ;D

Stu,

The other half is called Kate.

Nutts & Jonah - if this works out do you want to share with each other or go separate ?

P.S. I won' be driving back with you guys as I'll be going to see relatives and coming back on the Tuesday night

_Edited!_


----------



## scoTTy

oopps another cross post!


----------



## nutts

I'll be travelling with a friend.....


----------



## ir_fuel

Sorry if i missed it in all the postings, but what are the plans for monday? Leave in the morning and drive to the UK? Or are you gonna do some more stuff that day. If your plan is to drive home monday morning i think i would consider staying till sundaynight and driving home when you lot go to sleep  (i am used to staying up late, my regular schedule is to get up around noon and to go to bed around 4.30 am  )

Joris


----------



## jonah

I waiting to see wether a friend is coming too


----------



## scoTTy

The tunnel is booked and so is the Spa hotel.

Byrne-up are going to call me back with prices for the following:

Option A
Single - sharing with another person on their trip (unless you want to pay for your own room?)
or
Option B
Double room

for Saturday and Sunday nights on a half board basis.

The price will also include Byrne-up's track side support/hangout area. Basically a place to sit, have tea, coffee, etc plus a BBQ at lunch time and also get their advice guidance on the area, the 'ring etc, etc.

It's really advantageous having somewhere like to this as a base point to dump bags, etc rather than it being thrown around in the car. It also provides a bit of shelter should the weather not be as we hope!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> The tunnel is booked and so is the Spa hotel.
> 
> Byrne-up are going to call me back with prices for the following:
> 
> Option A
> Â Single - sharing with another person on their trip (unless you want to pay for your own room?)
> or
> Option B
> Â Double room
> 
> for Saturday and Sunday nights on a half board basis.
> 
> The price will also include Byrne-up's track side support/hangout area. Basically a place to sit, have tea, coffee, etc plus a BBQ at lunch time and also get their advice guidance on the area, the 'ring etc, etc.
> 
> It's really advantageous having somewhere like to this as a base point to dump bags, etc rather than it being thrown around in the car. It also provides a bit of shelter should the weather not be as we hope!


nice! Â  cheers Paul - let us know!

Just booked Eurotunnel


----------



## b3ves

> The tunnel is booked and so is the Spa hotel.
> 
> Byrne-up are going to call me back with prices for the following:
> 
> Option A
> Â Single - sharing with another person on their trip (unless you want to pay for your own room?)
> or
> Option B
> Â Double room
> 
> for Saturday and Sunday nights on a half board basis.
> 
> The price will also include Byrne-up's track side support/hangout area. Basically a place to sit, have tea, coffee, etc plus a BBQ at lunch time and also get their advice guidance on the area, the 'ring etc, etc.
> 
> It's really advantageous having somewhere like to this as a base point to dump bags, etc rather than it being thrown around in the car. It also provides a bit of shelter should the weather not be as we hope!


Having stayed there with them before at the same place last year, this would definitely be my preferred option.


----------



## nutts

I'm trying to book the Spa hotel, but keep getting a woman who says she doesn't speak any English.... :-/ and no reply to email yet!


----------



## scoTTy

Same for me. I'm hoping that when the other guy get's, it will all be sorted.


----------



## jonah

I'm lost now, what needs doing


----------



## scoTTy

Blimey! If you can't keep up on the thread, what chance have you got on the drive over!?  

My understanding of current position.

Most of us (if not all) have booked the Euro tunnel.
Some have confirmed bookings with the Spa hotel for the Friday night and some have sent emails and are awaiting confirmation.
I am waiitng on Byrne-up to give me a price (as detailed above) for the Saturday & Sunday nights.

If we get this tomorrow and everyone is happy then we are sorted!! (I think ???)

P.S. Just a reminder that you will all need to ensure you have European car insurance cover and I'd also recommend something like the AA 5* Euro recovery service.


----------



## b3ves

> I'm trying to book the Spa hotel, but keep getting a woman who says she doesn't speak any English.... :-/ and no reply to email yet!


I attempted to reserve via the web form driven email, but haven't received a response yet either. I wasn't impressed that it asked for a credit card number on a non-secure page and then when the 3rd party CGI bin gave the summary it explicitly advised users not to enter credit card details.

Anyway, if I haven't heard anything by tomorrow afternoon I'll revert to legacy technology and give them a call


----------



## jonah

I spoke to Jack tonight and he couldnt take my booking as reception was closed :-/ so sent an e-mail requesting a twin room


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> Blimey! If you can't keep up on the thread, what chance have you got on the drive over!? Â  Â
> 
> My understanding of current position.
> 
> Most of us (if not all) have booked the Euro tunnel.
> Some have confirmed bookings with the Spa hotel for the Friday night and some have sent emails and are awaiting confirmation.
> I am waiitng on Byrne-up to give me a price (as detailed above) for the Saturday & Sunday nights.
> 
> If we get this tomorrow and everyone is happy then we are sorted!! (I think Â ???)
> 
> P.S. Just a reminder that you will all need to ensure you have European car insurance cover and I'd also recommend something like the AA 5* Euro recovery service.


Entirely correct! Thanks for contacting Byrne up.....if they can do us a deal on accomodaiton then we are sorted!

Sorry you have all had probs calling Jack.....I too have done the web form like Rob and received no confirmation.

I'll call Jack tomorrow and get it sorted...


----------



## jonah

I was amased to see 2 pages of posts in one night and thought i had missed something important ;D
I,m sure i will keep up with u lot as i will be attaching a Tow rope to scotty's car when he's not looking  ;D 
Had confirmation this morning from the spa Hotel


----------



## scoTTy

I'll be on the look out for the rope then!

I also have my Spa confirmation. I'll chase Byrne-up this afternoon if they haven't called me.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Just spoke to Jack and have booked our room too ;D

He speaks fairly good english if you want to call him.

I'm getting really excited about the trip but can't believe we gotta wait til June! :

Stu


----------



## jonah

Stu will you be doing aroute for us from where ever euro finishes to spa ;D just incase the rope attaching me to scotty comes off  ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> Stu will you be doing aroute for us from where ever euro finishes to spa ;D just incase the rope attaching me to scotty comes off  ;D


Yes..well....the route TO Spa is great we were forced to do it on the way back from the GP last year due to bad traffic and I can tell you the roads are awesome 

As the Ring is only 50 odd miles from Spa we'll have to find a nice detour for the sat morning ;D


----------



## scoTTy

> As the Ring is only 50 odd miles from Spa we'll have to find a nice detour for the sat morning Â ;D


It almost sounds like you're trying to put off getting there! The earlier the better for me unless of course you can persuade me otherwise?


----------



## nutts

Spa hotel booked!!! ;D ;D

Next stop the 'ring hotel....

Roll-on June!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts

Any news on the Byrne-up accommodation?


----------



## scoTTy

Not yet :-/

I know they're fairly busy and they are relocating their offices.

I'll call on Monday.


----------



## nutts

A couple of questions.

- Is anyone taking a helmet with them?
- I know ScoTTy is suggesting using AA breakdown, but what is everyone else using? and don't we also have pan-European Audi cover?


----------



## scoTTy

I have now booked my AA 5* cover. After last time it was worth it's weight in gold. I guess I feel I owe them a little cash !!

I'll also be taking my lid but I am unsure if I'll be wearing it. :-/


----------



## Guest

Hi guys...
K & I will be in Europe around this time and I am wondering whether this should be regarded as a perfect opportunity... will be looking for chances to drive the hell out of the car obviously... can we still get in on the act, and is it highly recommended?

excuse the lack of foreplay here but I am posting on my wife's favourite site for the 1st time - just thought I'd cut to the chase 

p.s. pls don't mention the emoticons


----------



## scoTTy

Of course you can still join in 

The other details are in this thread but will you need accomodation on the Sat and Sun?


----------



## nutts

From the viewpoint of joining the party... the more the merrier! ;D

Presumably you'll not need to book the Eurostar or Spa? Just the 'ring? If so then hopfully Stu or ScoTTy will be posting the hotel details shortly.

Looking forward to seeing you and Kath!

Mark



> Hi guys...
> K & I will be in Europe around this time and I am wondering whether this should be regarded as a perfect opportunity... will be looking for chances to drive the hell out of the car obviously... can we still get in on the act, and is it highly recommended?
> 
> excuse the lack of foreplay here but I am posting on my wife's favourite site for the 1st time - just thought I'd cut to the chase
> 
> p.s. pls don't mention the emoticons


----------



## Guest

ok... weeeeelll, i'm assuming that these roads are as good as you say they are... maybe we should make it a date! we will have a look at accom details asap, have nothing booked in advance as yet apart from Imola


----------



## nutts

Unless you want to meet us at Spa on the Friday and then travel upto the 'ring on Sat am?


----------



## Guest

what does the spa entail, briefly? not about to read the whole thread right now 

if things are still that open-ended then realistically we will make a decision at the last minute - but we would like to go I think. do you really get to drive your car round the f track?


----------



## nutts

Some of us have not been to any of the continental racing circuits, so we are visiting Spa... hopefully to take some photos of the TT's on the start/finish line and maybe walk the track. We are staying overnight in Spa & then blasting on some very nice roads to the 'ring. So on Sat pm/Sun/Mon am we will be experiencing the whole 'ring ;D ;D ;D. How fast will probably not be determined by the TT, but by my bottle ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

sounds good to me... some more to follow from us on this subject soon


----------



## scoTTy

Nutts,

The 'ring doesn't open until 13:00 on the Monday so I wouldn't count on using it much that day. This is quite normal for the 'ring as they normally have to clear up after the weekend! Â 

Anyway the reason for posting:

I have just received an email from Byrne-up (they send apologies for the delay - two people had thought the other had passed the details on)

The cost is Â£55 pppn based on two sharing.

This gives you a half board accomodation plus BBQ at the Ring and use of the Byrne-Up base camp (shelter, bag drop, tea and coffee facilities, track/area advice, etc).

Please let me know ASAP, if you are happy to go with this or if we need to look for another alternative.

I'm happy (for once!!) Â  ;D

I think this list is correct. Is is possible to confirm the question marks or possiblies yet?

Stu & Amanda
Rob & Gemma Â 
Paul & Kate
NuTTS & possibly 1
Jonah Â & possibly 1
ir_fuel & ? (others from the Belgium club?)
xpvtt & ?
[Edit]
Thorney?
[/Edit]


----------



## thorney

I'm still a possible.


----------



## Guest

Ok guys, I have now followed protocol and actually read the thread  ...so I'm sort of up to speed with the details. there are some things I will need sort out though and perhaps some of you confirmed partygoers can advise..? firstly I'm still unsure about whether people are planning on caning their own vehicles (our preference - within reason) or doing this ring taxi thing, not sure about that really. If we take our own car on the track (the accessible bit) do we have to get tyres changed, suspension reset etc etc? (and if so, are there people there who can do this??)

K and I will already be in Europe as I say so for us it would mean just Sat/Sun, maybe meet the rest of the party Friday though - you understand this is all still vague and nebulous at this stage, if it looks at all viable though in terms of price and practicality we will make firm arrangements soon... sounds like a great event, plus a chance to meet some more of you (will have met some on Big J's GP extravaganza by then of course )


----------



## scoTTy

> Ok guys, I have now followed protocol and actually read the thread Â  ...so I'm sort of up to speed with the details. there are some things I will need sort out though and perhaps some of you confirmed partygoers can advise..? firstly I'm still unsure about whether people are planning on caning their own vehicles (our preference - within reason) or doing this ring taxi thing, not sure about that really. If we take our own car on the track (the accessible bit) do we have to get tyres changed, suspension reset etc etc? (and if so, are there people there who can do this??)
> 
> K and I will already be in Europe as I say so for us it would mean just Sat/Sun, maybe meet the rest of the party Friday though - you understand this is all still vague and nebulous at this stage, if it looks at all viable though in terms of price and practicality we will make firm arrangements soon... sounds like a great event, plus a chance to meet some more of you (will have met some on Big J's GP extravaganza by then of course )


Hi!! I didn't realise it was you that we're going round Europe with!!

Regarding this trip:
You don't need to do anything apart from ensure you car is road legal (which I hope it is anyway). The Spa bit of the trip is unlikely to be anything more than a visit to the Spa track and a sedate drive on the road parts of the track.

At the 'ring you can drive as hard or soft as you like. The ring taxi is normally booked 12 months in advance so it's unlikely you'll get a go in that. The whole idea of the ring experience is to drive "the Green hell".

Is is the best track (sorry public road - I'll explain another time) in the world and it is the driving that makes it so. I wouldn't mind a go in the taxi but the sole reason I am going there is to drive it.

Hopefully we'll get some consensus about the Byrne-Up hotel arrangements very soon and then you'll be able to see all our firm arrangements.


----------



## b3ves

> I have just received an email from Byrne-up (they send apologies for the delay - two people had thought the other had passed the details on)
> 
> The cost is Â£55 pppn based on two sharing.
> 
> This gives you a half board accomodation plus BBQ at the Ring and use of the Byrne-Up base camp (shelter, bag drop, tea and coffee facilities, track/area advice, etc).
> 
> Please let me know ASAP, if you are happy to go with this or if we need to look for another alternative.
> 
> I'm happy (for once!!) Â  ;D
> 
> I think this list is correct. Is is possible to confirm the question marks or possiblies yet?
> 
> Stu & Amanda
> Rob & Gemma Â
> Paul & Kate
> NuTTS & possibly 1
> Jonah Â & possibly 1
> ir_fuel & ? (others from the Belgium club?)
> xpvtt & ?
> [Edit]
> Thorney?
> [/Edit]


Me plus Gemma confirmed - cheers Paul 

So that's Saturday and Sunday night, therefore Â£110 per person, correct? What do you need now in order to get it reserved? Let me know as and when.

Thanks again,
Rob


----------



## nutts

Let me know how to book ScoTTy... Â£55 per person per night sounds ok. ;D

and it is confirmed that it is NuTTs + 1


----------



## scoTTy

Rob - yes it totals Â£220 for a couple for both nights.

Nutts - What's the name of the passenger or haven't you decided yet Â 

Ok then. Since that's 6 people (inc Kate & I) who are happy with this then I'll take this as the majority decision so we can go ahead and reserve it.

I am just wiating to see if Byrne-up can send me the booking form in electronic format before I either request a fax number or your addresses for the post.

Ladies and Gentlemen - we have a plan!! Â ;D


----------



## nutts

ScoTTy, put name of passenger down as Mark! :


----------



## scoTTy

:-X


----------



## jonah

ok put me down for me + one ,i'll put an advert in the personels this week  ;D
probably be my bro though but he's in Canada at the moment so cant confirm.
if u need a name now put Richard down


----------



## Guest

> Hi!! I didn't realise it was you that we're going round Europe with!!
> 
> Regarding this trip:
> You don't need to do anything apart from ensure you car is road legal (which I hope it is anyway). The Spa bit of the trip is unlikely to be anything more than a visit to the Spa track and a sedate drive on the road parts of the track.
> 
> At the 'ring you can drive as hard or soft as you like. The ring taxi is normally booked 12 months in advance so it's unlikely you'll get a go in that. The whole idea of the ring experience is to drive "the Green hell".
> 
> Is is the best track (sorry public road - I'll explain another time) in the world and it is the driving that makes it so. I wouldn't mind a go in the taxi but the sole reason I am going there is to drive it.
> 
> Hopefully we'll get some consensus about the Byrne-Up hotel arrangements very soon and then you'll be able to see all our firm arrangements.


Thanks very much for the info... OK, we will have proper think about arrangements over the next couple of days so as to let you all know as soon as poss... yes, that's us btw, will be seeing you soon in Stuttgart!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Paul - sounds good and thanks for asking Byrne up - definitely count us in - do I need to call Byrne up with myCredit card details?


----------



## scoTTy

It depends on how they answer tomorrow. I'll post as soon as I know.


----------



## nutts

No seriously mate! My mates names is Mark ;D ;D That's why I've book a twin room... don't fancy sleeping with my mate! urgh 



> :-X


----------



## scoTTy

Yeah, yeah, yeah !!

Anyway I have received the booking form. I'll stick it on the web tonight and the post instructions.


----------



## ir_fuel

oh boy 

One of my friends is getting married on the 21st of june. So coming the entire weekend is a no-go apparently (i received the news today). I ll check the schedule for that day and maybe i can join in for half the time (friday-saturday, or sunday-monday).

Bugger.


----------



## scoTTy

Guys,

The booking form has come through at 10Mb so I'm not gonna email it out.

Can you IM me your fax number or postal address and I'll get it off to you?

It is also a disclaimer so that you can't blame Byrne-up if you do anything silly!!

Once you have the form, please post it with a cheque directly to them.

Thanks.


----------



## nutts

ScoTTy

What format is it? MS Word? Word has a buggette in that it retains all formatting corrections, removals and modifications....

Sometimes you can lower the file size by a factor of 20+ by opening the doc and selecting the whole doc (ctrl A) and copying it into a new doc and saving it...

If this won't work, then I'll IM you my address ;D


----------



## scoTTy

Nice try but no cigar! [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## nutts

ok then, so what is the format? ;D

Can you zip it?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

IM sent


----------



## nutts

Me too ...... (since you won't tell us what the format is, so we can help : :  ;D)



> IM sent Â


----------



## scoTTy

Sorry guys! A really busy day at work, rush to get home, delayed on trains, up to Kneesworth meet and just home now! :

As per IM, we're ok with Bynre up and I'll sort the doc in the next few days.

Woohoo - I'm all excited now! ;D


----------



## ir_fuel

and how 'bout "us foreigners"? I dont think i can send a cheque? Is there any to just book the hotel rooms the way you guys do for Spa?

Joris


----------



## scoTTy

Yep - that's no problem either. I only suggested cheques as they could be included with the form and you don't have to pay the 3% credit card charge!

I've just got back from a long weekend away so I'll try and catch up on this in the next day or two.


----------



## scoTTy

OK guys, sorry for the delay (extended weekend in Cornwall - 5 TT's spotted, 1 flyered!).

I have now zipped the doc and it's down to just over 2Mb.

If you'd prefer a fax or post, let me know.

Stu, Nutts, B3ves - you all have email.


----------



## nutts

ScoTTy

[email protected]

;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Cheers Paul - will send off tomorrow.

Stu


----------



## nutts

not received an email yet


----------



## scoTTy

Sent to correct email address now! :

Mine's going in the post now!


----------



## jonah

Booked and payed for now.
Paul do we need to do anything else now.

Euro star Booked
RAC cover Done
Insurance Done
Hotel Booked Digi vid camera Got ;D

How do tyres stand up will i be needing to purchase tyres after this weekend over there :-/


----------



## scoTTy

> Booked and payed for now.
> Paul do we need to do anything else now.
> 
> Euro star Booked
> RAC cover Done
> Insurance Â Done
> Hotel Booked Digi vid camera Got ;D
> 
> How do tyres stand up will i be needing to purchase tyres after this weekend over there :-/


Eurostar booked
AA cover done
Personal Insurance done
Car Insurance company informed
Hotel*s* booked
Four point harness fitted (!!)
Wait and let the impatience grow!

The tyres can get very soft is the weather is hot (it can get very hot) but since it's a long fast track it doesn't kill them like a short track (i.e. Brands). It's up to you how sideways you wanna go and how much rubber you leave in Germany!

The only advice I would say now is download as some in car videos off the web of the ring and play them again and again. I seriously recommend about 50 times or more. It will make the ring much more enjoyable as you;ll know what's around the next blind bend, crest, etc

I have a thorough track guide if anyone would lke to view it. (IM me)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Eurostar booked
Hotels booked
Byrne up form faxed
Insurance booked
AA cover..am checking with our provider

Cannae wait!


----------



## scoTTy

Nutts,

Have you booked the Byrne-up part of this trip yet?

I had an email from them listing Stu, Rob, Rob and myself (all plus passengers) but nothing for you. Â ???


----------



## nutts

Yep, sent it off as soon as aI got it :-/ Just checked and the cheque hasn't been cashed.....

I cancel the cheque and send another 

The last cheque I sent out also disappeared


----------



## jonah

> Yep, sent it off as soon as aI got it :-/ Just checked and the cheque hasn't been cashed.....
> 
> I cancel the cheque and send another
> 
> The last cheque I sent out also disappeared


Mark they will take debt cards at no extra cost over the phone which is what i did.
have now got confirmation and reciet back ;D

Scotty have you got the write up for the ring that u said i could have a read of ;D 
whats people doing are they staying over on thurs night down at folkstone :-/ for the 9.30 crossing


----------



## scoTTy

LOL Sent you an IM about it before reading this!

Re Thursday night - we'll just have an early night and early start from home.


----------



## jonah

> LOL Sent you an IM about it before reading this!
> 
> Re Thursday night - we'll just have an early night and early start from home.


No IM last one i recieved was telling me that u welcome me following ;D


----------



## nutts

I'll ring them tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## b3ves

> Re Thursday night - we'll just have an early night and early start from home.


I'm now off to Le Mans the weekend before and will stay on the continent in between. I'm thinking about a good place where I can meet you en route on Friday, but failing that I can meet you at Spa.

Getting very excited now 

Rob


----------



## scoTTy

I guess the exit from Calais will be a little more sedate this time then! :-X


----------



## kctt

From both of us:

We more than likely will not make it, nice idea but maybe next year.
Have a blast ;D


----------



## nutts

Done! Phew ;D


----------



## b3ves

> I'm now off to Le Mans the weekend before and will stay on the continent in between. I'm thinking about a good place where I can meet you en route on Friday, but failing that I can meet you at Spa.
> 
> Getting very excited now
> 
> Rob


I'm thinking about spending a few days in Southern Germany, e.g. Black Forest and Lake Constance. Anyone been there?

If it's worth a visit, it's near enough that I can come back far enough to meet you in Belgium. I quite fancy visiting the Ardenne.

Would appreciate your thoughts

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## nutts

I "may" have succeeded in persuading Michael at Jabba to come along and bring a Jabba big turbo A3 Quattro with him ;D ;D

Also Rob1e (forum member and ex TT owner) who now has a TVRTuscan S is also considering coming ;D ;D


----------



## scoTTy

and you never know, Thorney may still make an appearance. :-/

The more the merrier! ;D


----------



## nutts

I agree! The more the merrier!!

I've prep'd a small article about it for the May edition of the mag.


----------



## nutts

It's a pity we haven't got time, but we probably could have swung a trip to Abt in Germany! Visited their workshops, evening meal with the Abt team, etc

Maybe I'll start a new thread at some point in the future....


----------



## jonah

Mark why dont u ask ABT to come to the ring and give us our very own ring Taxi ;D


----------



## nutts

They did suggest that we go to the 24hr race at the ring..... but they won't be there when we are 

BUT

Can't say toooo much or one of the things I'm working on may be ruined, but suffice to say lets just say it involves a TT based German Race Car and a UK circuit.... and a competition prize : 8)

Things money can't buy, but a TTOC membership might just ;D


----------



## jonah

Thought i would bring this back to the top incase anyone else fancied coming along that hadn't seen it ;D
Not long now 
Jonah


----------



## scoTTy

My uncle, who Kate and I are visiting at the end of the 'ring visit, called me the other day. He "has to" do the corporate bit and entertain people at the 'ring 24hr race!

No room for us  I'd rather drive it than watch anyway ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Yeah, can't wait Â ;D - was just looking at Ben Lovejoy's site to see details of their Easter trip.
It was good to meet Paul and Kate again at the weekend and from what they and Rob are saying, the route from Calais down to Spa will be pretty special Â [smiley=dude.gif]

Regarding *Insurance*.....what do I need to ask my insurance company? ie: I understand the 'Ring is classed as a public road....? SO do I just need to check I am covered for driving in Europe?


----------



## nutts

I asked my insurance co, whether they covered me for specifically driving on a unrestricted public toll road.... called the Nurburgring... : She went and asked her supervisor and came back and said yes, no problem. I then asked whether they could add it specifically to my policy and she said it's all right, we don't need to do that. I then said, if you don't mind, I would REALLY like it added, so they said... OK ;D


----------



## jonah

Dont forget ur European RAC cover


----------



## nutts

Yep  it's on my list ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

I read on Ben Lovejoy's site last night that they had some warnings about speed traps in Belgion on the E40 so we had better be careful.

I emailed Ben and he said to take it easy in Belgium as they can and often do confiscate your car on the spot....


----------



## b3ves

Has anybody had trouble getting their insurance company to cover them on the 'ring?

See http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=events;action=display;num=1053429036

Unless I can get it resolved, I'm probably going to cancel


----------



## jonah

Thought it time to bring back to the top ;D Who's going now! whats the plan of action? i Â believe Russel might be coming along also! Anyone else ?
I'm driving down thursday night to get a good sleep b4 the trip.
Rob did you sort your insurance out? Mark is this not happening for now after your accident  :-/
Anyone else fancy coming Its not too late to come 
I cant wait and also meet some veterans of the ring to get some valid advice


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Yup....we're still coming

Jonah - you're going direct right?

Rob & Gemma are meeting us at Spa......so who else coming over on the tunnel friday morning?

Paul and Kate (Scotty)

....??


----------



## jonah

Yep 9.30am crossing ;D
If someone has a route planned from where Eurostar stops can i have it plz ;D
Incase i get lost 
Jonah


----------



## scoTTy

I have a proposed route. I'll post it when I get home (Rob - the one we did last year)

It's very scenic, towny, twisty, straight, fast, slow, open, tight, etc, etc, route !! ;D

Will anyone have intercomms with them?


----------



## nutts

It's 60% certain I WON'T be going!

If I get the TT back I will go and then sell when I'm back, but the garage estimates 10-14 days before ready..... and the engineer can take upto 5 days to inspect!    

btw did anyone get any sort of Eurostar confirmation? 'Cos I didn't even though I paid....


----------



## jonah

Mark you simply print it off after you have booked over the net. I do hope you get it back intime for the trip  Cant you do what Shash did and get an equaly good hire car from the guys insurer :-/
Fingers crossed for you.
Jonah


----------



## nutts

Looks like he's uninsured   :'(


----------



## jonah

> Looks like he's uninsured   :'(


Sorry mate ! Hadn't read the other post 
Jonah


----------



## scoTTy

I've not read all the other posts on the main forum as I've been offline all week.

What's the latest score for next weekend? Who's still in and who's not? :-/


----------



## nutts

Been to see the bodyshop manager this morning and the TT will be there for another 10-14 days  

So I'm going to miss the 'ring 

and probably lose a few hundred quid! :-/ :-/ :-/


----------



## jonah

> I've not read all the other posts on the main forum as I've been offline all week.
> 
> What's the latest score for next weekend? Who's still in and who's not? Â :-/


I'm still going, will be staying in Folkestone thursday night.
I think Rob (Beves) is meeting us at Spa and Stu is crossing with us?
So that's
Scotty
Jonah
Stu
Rob
maybe a post in the main section might get a few late comers :-/



> Been to see the bodyshop manager this morning and the TT will be there for another 10-14 days
> 
> So I'm going to miss the 'ring
> 
> and probably lose a few hundred quid! :-/ :-/ :-/


Thats a great shame 

Mark why dont you post something in the main forum to see if someone will take the rooms and Eurostar ticket off you hands :-/

Try contacting Russel2002 he was thinking of coming with us also last week :-/

Jonah


----------



## nutts

Not sure whether everything is transferrable :-/ Anyone know whether the Eurostar ticket is refundable or transferrable? I would guess the rooms at Spa and the 'ring would be ok?


----------



## jonah

Euro star has a Â£40 charge for change of dates times ect so would be the same for cancelation i reckon :-/
Jonah


----------



## jonah

What time are we meeting then Friday morning, I'm staying at the Travel Inn in Folkestone which i believe is next to the Eurostar station or very close to it.

Scotty could you mail the route to me please 

Jonah


----------



## scoTTy

Train departure is 9:28 so we should probably meet up at around 8:30 (in the "restaurant" to have a coffee and bacon roll ). It may seem early but we'll probably get called around 9:00 for boarding.

If anyone wants my mobile, then IM me yours and I'll return the favour.

OK this is just my proposal but it can obviously be amended should anyone want to.

Itinerary in Excel format is here
(Ignore the Stops - it was just so I could Autoroute to go the way *I* wanted!!


----------



## jonah

Scotty could you E-mail me the Auto route file if possible 
Be alot easier as i'll have my laptop with me 
i'll IM my number and e-mail addy cheers
Jonah


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Paul,

Can you print out an extra copy and bring it with you tomorrow for us please.

Rob and Gemma are coming down with us tomorrow morning so we'll see you all at 08:30 (ish) in the "coffee shop" near the Burger King.

Paul, I'll IM you my mobile.

Stu


----------



## nutts

Lost Â£50 on Eurostar... 

Lost cÂ£10 on Byrne-up... 

Lost it ALL from the Spa hotel  Could someone check with the Spa hotel when you get there please, 'cos I'm hoping it was just the language barrier  :-/


----------



## scoTTy

:'(

Keep the receipts and if you do manage to get your accident all claimed of that guy then present him with these bills as well.

Sorry you can't come. Maybe next time?


----------



## nutts

I've asked Jonah if he can ask the hotel management if they can refund my payment as I believe there may have been a language barrier problem (or at least that what I hope is the problem.....) :-/

I have kept all the receipts, but never got one from Eurostar, Byrne-Up or the Spa hotel.

And believe me, if hadn't been for this A******e I would be there this time! So count me in for the next one, DEFINITELY!!!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Mad rush back form work, clean the car, fill it up with petrol, beer, pizza..ready to go....we'll see you about 08:30 n Kent! ;D


----------



## scoTTy

Get to bed, it's late and you've got an early start!!!

Oooops. Night night!!

[smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------

